# Low carb protein snacks



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

7 egg whites 1.5 scoops protein powder 25g flax ground mixed in bowl placed on baking paper then topped with 30g

oven 250 for 35-45 mins til golden brown

after 8pm snack or snack in day for in between meals


----------



## Bainchodrate (Feb 25, 2011)

We enjoy edamame at our house. It's very low on the glycemic index and packed full of protein and soy estrogens.

__________________

Virginia hayward hampers voucher codes


----------

